# Cableado humbucker



## Keithray (Jul 7, 2013)

Perdonar por las molestias pero por mas que busco no me aclaro mucho, tengo unos humbucker, en teoría Alnico Paf 59 que tienen cinco cables blanco, negro, rojo, verde y malla, el blanco y el rojo vienen unidos y la malla con el negro.

Los quiero colocar en el neck de mi Iris Telecaster con el selector de Fender de 5 posiciones, 24 patillas, tengo varios esquemas de conexionado, pero en el Paf no logro saber cual es la entrada y salida de cada polo, pues en realidad solo hay 3 cables rojo y blanco unidos, verde, negro y malla unidos, no se si se pueden desoldar.

¿Podrías sacarme de este lío y como conexionarlos al Maga swicth de 5 posiciones?, según esquemas de Fender los colores del Paf son negro, blanco, verde y malla

Gracias a todos


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jul 7, 2013)

Hay varias formas de conectar las 4 bobinas de la Hum. 

En serie y en fase. 
En serie y en contrafase. 
En paralelo y en fase
En paralelo y en contrafase.

tienes 5 cables por que 2 pertenecen a cada bobina y uno mas a la armadura de la pastilla. La armadura siempre va conectada a la tierra de estrella.

Puedes desoldarlos y comprobar con un multimetro (en la escala de 20kΩ) cuales pertenecen a cada bobina.

Te recomiendo que ensayes todas las formas y te quedes con aquella que mas se acomode al sonido que deseas y a tu forma de tocar. Dependiendo del tipo de guitarra cada una sonara diferente y tambien presentara un nivel de ruido diferente. En teoria las que estan en contrafase deberian ser mas inmunes al ruido de la linea.

Los switches de palanca suelen tener 2 contactos por tiro, y hay otros que te permiten 4. En estos puedes elegir 2 formas diferentes de conectar tu humbucker.

Seria muy bueno que pudieras subirte unas fotos.


----------



## Keithray (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta te envio las fotos donde se ven los cables unidos, la idea es el cableado de la Fat Telecaster


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jul 7, 2013)

Mira me encontre este esquema para la telecaster.
ENLACE

Las pastillas P.A.F. aparentemente ya vienen configuradas en serie y en contrafase, por lo cual deberas aislar el cable rojo(rojo/blanco) con un poco de thermofit y conectar el verde(verde/malla) a la tierra de estrella (sobre el pot de volumen) y el cable negro al selector en alguno de los 2 extremos (donde dice el esquema bridge white o neck white).

Saludos.


----------



## Keithray (Jul 8, 2013)

La idea es la de la foto lo que me ha despistado han sido los cables unidos y hacer la combinación serie/paralelo fuera de fase
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, es simple solo desolda el blanco-rojo y solda cada cable como te muestra el esquema. finalmente tanto verde como malla van soldados juntos a la tierra de estrella.


----------



## Keithray (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracias separaré el blanco y el rojo, si sueldo como el esquema tendré que separar también el negro que va unido a la malla de mi hum, según Fender el rojo va con la malla unidos y el negro al selector, supongo que en esta el código de colores no es como el de Fender, he visto que según estan los cables unidos es el esquema de las Jackson


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jul 10, 2013)

Entiendo. Lo que pasa es que me estoy guiando por el diagrama de la PAF que poste antes. Segun ESTA figura el cableado correcto seria como te menciono. De este modo en uno de los cambios quedarian ambas bobinas en fase en otro ambas en cotrafase y en otro trabajaria como una single. Eso si el fabricante respeto las normas de los colores.


----------



## Keithray (Jul 10, 2013)

Lo que he hecho es que como las Jackson los cables soldados están igual que la que tengo he cogido el diagrama de Fender de la Fat Telecaster y el cable negro que va soldado con la masa lo he llevado a masa, he separado blanco y rojo y sustituir en el esquema de Fender el negro que va al selector por el rojo y blanco y verde lo mismo que Fender, Funcionar funciona aunque pueda ser que no sea correcto

Muchísimas gracias por tu interes


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jul 11, 2013)

Es correcto Keithray solo que queda la polaridad invertida, lo cual en este caso en particular no es malo. De hecho dudo que alguien pudiese notar la diferencia de oido. Y pues que bien que funcione. Suerte.


----------



## Keithray (Jul 11, 2013)

Que le vamos a hacer si queda la polaridad invertida, la verdad no lo noto mucho, el Paf va con las polipiezas hacia el puente al estilo de la Micawber de Keith Richards, digamos que el sur esta pagado al mástil y el norte hacia el puente


----------



## Juan Tamarit (May 26, 2019)

Hola a todos:
Si quiero conectar una única pastilla humbucker con el mismo cableado que se mencionó al principio de este hilo: dos cables para cada bobina y el apantallado, dando un total de 5 conexiones, e incorporar un control de tono y otro de volumen... Cómo lo puedo hacer para obtener la mejor señal posible con el mínimo de ruido? En serie y contrafase? Perdón si no brindo mucha más información pero estoy medio perdido en esto... nunca trabajé con pastillas antes.

Abrazos a toda la comunidad. Veo que el sitio ha sido actualizado. Ha quedado muy bueno!

Edit: Vale aclarar que es un humbucker dual rail... o esto no hace ninguna diferencia?


----------

